# MN Iron Range #2, Virginia, MN



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN 1st series:
Land triple with the line looking to the east.
Long retired thrown 1st on backside of big deep cattail ditch.
Short retired thrown from bushes square out into field.
Flyer shot 3rd in front of heavy ditch.

Two test dogs ran as a quad, then pulled out a dead go-bird.

Dogs having difficulty seeing due to lighting, which should improve.

About 30 dogs have run with 50% completion rate.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual results

1-#42-Jameson-Ralph/Nancy Dooley & Richard halstead - H- Elizabeth Dixon
2-38-Cody-Keith backer & layne chiodo - H Keith
3-37-rylee- e. Warner Veillion H- thibodeaux
4-32-fire-bill wertz
RJ-27-cabo-Ted Carlson -H-spinger
Jams
9-blue-O/H-dave Davis
16-Eli-t. Brett lofton-H-thibodeaux
22-Annie-George marthinuss& Ken Steele - H-Elizabeth Dixon
28-Brett-marston jones

Congrats to all!!


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1-#42-Jameson-Ralph/Nancy Dooley & Richard halstead - H- Elizabeth Dixon
> 2-38-Cody-Keith backer & layne chiodo - H Keith
> ...


Kinda neat to see Richard Halstead listed as the owner of the winning dog.
What a valuable resource he was to the retriever world.
It is so nice to see his legacy continue in the winners circle


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations to the Dooleys/Ungers on Jameson's win & Tim Springer with Cabo & a RJ!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

smillerdvm said:


> Kinda neat to see Richard Halstead listed as the owner of the winning dog.
> What a valuable resource he was to the retriever world.
> It is so nice to see his legacy continue in the winners circle


A BIG amen to that.
I miss him.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

42 back to land blind in open


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Keith, on your Qualifying 2nd with Cody (Grady X Dora)! Good luck in the future.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

smillerdvm said:


> Kinda neat to see Richard Halstead listed as the owner of the winning dog.
> What a valuable resource he was to the retriever world.
> It is so nice to see his legacy continue in the winners circle


X 2...I know Richard is smiling from heaven, thanks to the Dooley's in remembering Richard and keeping him as a co owner...very classy move


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

AM callbacks to landblind

2,3,4,5,10,11,12,13,15,17,19,24,25,26,29,31,34,36,38,39,40,41,44,45,46,48,50, 53,55,57,58,59,62,63,64,65


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Deborah936 said:


> 42 back to land blind in open


Do you have numbers. Margo back?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*DERBY callbacks to the 4th* 
1,4,7,9,10,16,18,20,22,23,24

*AMATEUR callbacks to the 3rd*
5,10,15,17,19,25,29,34,36,40,41,44,45,46,48,50,53,57,62,63,65

*OPEN callbacks to the 4th...heard test dog is at 07:30, but don't quote me*
4,11,25,31,44,50,52,56,62,70,71,80,81,85,86


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Jenn .....Thanks for posting for me I couldn't get on the forum all day today to post anything. Brenda


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR callbacks to the 4th - 17 dogs*

*5,10,17,19,25,29,36,40,41,44,46,48,50,53,57,62,63*


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN, unofficial results:
1st NFC Willie Stroud/Rorem
2nd Juice/Dave Smith
3rd Jazz/Jim Hurst
4th Flint Ziegler/Rorem

Do not know jams. sorry


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

Derby results?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

AM WINNER Mark Medford and Molly. His dogs Cisco and Lacy also took 2nd and 4th in the derby. What a wonderful weekend for the MEdfords!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #29 Mollie O/H Mark Medford
2nd-#5 Mildred O/H Bernie Carey
3rd-#44 Chase O/H Bob Beyer
4th-#46 Miah O/H Steve Ritter

RJ- #41 Rae O/Mary McGinnis & Sharon Long H/Dave Didier

Jams-10,17,19,25,36,40,48,53,57,62

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Mark, congrats on the good showing this weekend!


----------

